# Pipe Welding Procedures



## SeNiOrZiMo (11 مايو 2007)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاتة​ 
كــــــــــيف أحوال اخوانى الاعزاء
ارجوا من سيادتكم التكرم فى مساعدتى فى الحصول على هذا الكتاب الجميل فى مجال لحامات المواسير
وهو للكاتب Hoosbasar Rampaul​ 





ارجوا افادتى 
ومنتظر الردود ارجوكم
وتحيه خاصة للاخ المهندس الجميل
الذى ضرب اكبر امثله التعاون بين الاعضاء وخدمه اعضاء المنتدى​ 
سلمتم من كل سؤ
​


----------



## SeNiOrZiMo (12 مايو 2007)

*نداء للاخ المهندس\ محـــــب الله ورسوله*

ارجوا منك مساعدتى لو تكرمت اخى:31:


----------



## عبدالله كامل (14 مايو 2007)

how do i can get it?


----------



## SeNiOrZiMo (14 مايو 2007)

اين المساعدة او البديل


----------



## SeNiOrZiMo (25 مايو 2007)

اين انت يا اخ محب لله ورسولة؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟


----------



## sheekooo (25 مايو 2007)

*إليكم كتاب ال AWS-CWI*
*و هو من أهم كتب المداخل الي اللحام في العالم و يمتاز بقوة تصنيف الموضوعات و أهمية المعلومات*
*و روابط التحميل هي:*


http://rapidshare.com/files/33096959/CWI-1.pdf
http://rapidshare.com/files/33096960/CWI-2.pdf
http://rapidshare.com/files/33245649/CWI-3.pdf
http://rapidshare.com/files/33245650/CWI-4-1.pdf
http://rapidshare.com/files/33251470/CWI-4-2.pdf
http://rapidshare.com/files/33251471/CWI-5.pdf
http://rapidshare.com/files/33280426/CWI-6.pdf
http://rapidshare.com/files/33280427/CWI-7.pdf
http://rapidshare.com/files/33283867/CWI-8.pdf
http://rapidshare.com/files/33284516/CWI-9.pdf
http://rapidshare.com/files/33285882/CWI-10.pdf
http://rapidshare.com/files/33286728/CWI-11.pdf

*و سوف أتابع بكتب اخرى قيمة*

*[email protected]*


----------



## sheekooo (25 مايو 2007)

*لحام Welding Books*

لحام Welding Books
و هذه هي روابط الكتاب الثاني في اللحام من المعهد البريطاني

*http://rapidshare.com/files/33292039/Appendix_1__WIS5_.doc*
*http://rapidshare.com/files/33292040/Appendix_2__WIS5_.doc*
*http://rapidshare.com/files/33292042/Appendix_3__WIS5_.doc*
*http://rapidshare.com/files/33292043/Appendix_4__WIS5_.doc*
*http://rapidshare.com/files/33292044/Contact_Details_Page__Last_page_.doc*
*http://rapidshare.com/files/33292045/Section_1__WIS5_.doc*
*http://rapidshare.com/files/33292046/Section_1_Frontpage__WIS5_.doc*
*http://rapidshare.com/files/33292047/Section_2__WIS5_.doc*
*http://rapidshare.com/files/33292048/Section_2_Frontpage__WIS5_.doc*
*http://rapidshare.com/files/33292798/Section_3__WIS5_.doc*
*http://rapidshare.com/files/33292799/Section_3_Frontpage__WIS5_.doc*
*http://rapidshare.com/files/33292800/Section_4__WIS5_.doc*
*http://rapidshare.com/files/33292801/Section_4_Frontpage__WIS5_.doc*
*http://rapidshare.com/files/33292802/Section_5__WIS5_.doc*
*http://rapidshare.com/files/33292803/Section_5_Frontpage__WIS5_.doc*
*http://rapidshare.com/files/33292804/Section_6__WIS5_.doc*
*http://rapidshare.com/files/33292805/Section_6_Frontpage__WIS5_.doc*
*http://rapidshare.com/files/33292806/Section_7__WIS5_.doc*
*http://rapidshare.com/files/33292807/Section_7_Frontpage__WIS5_.doc*
*http://rapidshare.com/files/33293368/Section_8__WIS5_.doc*
*http://rapidshare.com/files/33293369/Section_8_Frontpage__WIS5_.doc*
*http://rapidshare.com/files/33293370/Section_9__WIS5_.doc*
*http://rapidshare.com/files/33293371/Section_9_Frontpage__WIS5_.doc*
*http://rapidshare.com/files/33293372/Section_10__WIS5_.doc*
*http://rapidshare.com/files/33293373/Section_10_Frontpage__WIS5_.doc*
*http://rapidshare.com/files/33293374/Section_11__WIS5_.doc*
*http://rapidshare.com/files/33293375/Section_11_Frontpage__WIS5_.doc*
*http://rapidshare.com/files/33293376/Section_12__WIS5_.doc*
*http://rapidshare.com/files/33293377/Section_12_Frontpage__WIS5_.doc*
*http://rapidshare.com/files/33293970/Section_13__WIS5_.doc*
*http://rapidshare.com/files/33293971/Section_13_Frontpage__WIS5_.doc*
*http://rapidshare.com/files/33293972/Section_14__WIS5_.doc*
*http://rapidshare.com/files/33293973/Section_14_Frontpage__WIS5_.doc*
*http://rapidshare.com/files/33293974/Section_15__WIS5_.doc*
*http://rapidshare.com/files/33293975/Section_15_Frontpage__WIS5_.doc*
*http://rapidshare.com/files/33293976/Section_16__WIS5_.doc*
*http://rapidshare.com/files/33293977/Section_16_Frontpage__WIS5_.doc*
*http://rapidshare.com/files/33293978/Section_17__WIS5_.doc*
*http://rapidshare.com/files/33293979/Section_17_Frontpage__WIS5_.doc*
*http://rapidshare.com/files/33294617/Section_18__WIS5_.doc*
*http://rapidshare.com/files/33294618/Section_18_Frontpage__WIS5_.doc*
*http://rapidshare.com/files/33294619/Section_19__WIS5_.doc*
*http://rapidshare.com/files/33294620/Section_19_Frontpage__WIS5_.doc*
*http://rapidshare.com/files/33294621/Section_20_Frontpage__WIS5_.doc*
*http://rapidshare.com/files/33294622/Section_20__WIS5_.doc*
*http://rapidshare.com/files/33294623/Section_21__WIS5_.doc*
*http://rapidshare.com/files/33294624/Section_21_Frontpage__WIS5_.doc*
*http://rapidshare.com/files/33294625/Section_22__WIS5_.doc*
*http://rapidshare.com/files/33294626/Section_22_Frontpage__WIS5_.doc*
*http://rapidshare.com/files/33295550/Section_23__WIS5_.doc*
*http://rapidshare.com/files/33295551/Section_23_Frontpage__WIS5_.doc*
*http://rapidshare.com/files/33295552/Section_24__WIS5_.doc*
*http://rapidshare.com/files/33295553/Section_24_Frontpage__WIS5_.doc*
*http://rapidshare.com/files/33295554/Section_25__WIS5_.doc*
*http://rapidshare.com/files/33295555/Section_25_Frontpage__WIS5_.doc*
*http://rapidshare.com/files/33295556/Section_26_Appendix_Frontpage__WIS5_.doc*
*http://rapidshare.com/files/33295557/Section__Frontpages_1-26__WIS5_.doc*
*http://rapidshare.com/files/33295558/WIS5_*******s_List.doc*
*http://rapidshare.com/files/33295559/WIS5_Course_Notes_Front_page.doc*

[email protected]


----------



## SeNiOrZiMo (25 مايو 2007)

الاخ الكريم sheekooo يكفي مرورك الكريم وتسلم ايدك يا غالى على مساعدتك
جارى التحميل............


----------



## miniawyyy (19 يونيو 2007)

rbna yekremak


----------



## enmfg (19 يونيو 2007)

المشكلة ان الرابيدشير بطئ فى الداونلود


----------



## moh_farouq (7 أغسطس 2007)

ربنا يكرمك و يفتح عليك و يذيدك من نعيمه


----------

